# When will gpu-z be able to support Geforce 1080ti's ASIC Quality?



## wangjingxin (Mar 21, 2017)

As the title


----------



## erixx (Mar 21, 2017)

When (if) Nvidia allows!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 21, 2017)

IIRC, GPU-z still can't read any Pascal cards.  Or did I miss it?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 21, 2017)

I have no ETA at this time.



erixx said:


> When (if) Nvidia allows!


NVIDIA has nothing do with it. They don't allow/support anything like that, not on older GPUs either


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 21, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> NVIDIA has nothing do with it. They don't allow/support anything like that, not on older GPUs either


Now you're going to tell us that this time around you'll need to break some kind of encryption to read asic data ... or steal the encryption key from Jen Hsun Huang's office, mission impossible stlye


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 21, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> Now you're going to tell us that this time around you'll need to break some kind of encryption to read asic data ... or steal the encryption key from Jen Hsun Huang's office, mission impossible stlye


No, just need to find out where the data is stored in the GPU, how it can be read and how it is formatted.

I've done it for older GPUs before


----------



## qubit (Mar 21, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> No, just need to find out where the data is stored in the GPU, how it can be read and how it is formatted.
> 
> I've done it for older GPUs before


W1zzard - a true hacker.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 21, 2017)

wangjingxin said:


> As the title



The great @W1zzard will get around to it when he has time. He doesn't have a twin that can be here 24/7 365/366, so just relax young padawan.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 21, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> I've done it for older GPUs before


 I kinda suspected the damn thing didn't code itself, i'm very insightful in that way

Kudos for what you do, man


----------



## erixx (Mar 22, 2017)

Somewhere I read Asic reading is blocked by nVidia. Sorry for posting rubbish, W1z! Don't worry.


----------

